# inbetweenies chatter (part 4)



## professor waffle

new home, hope it brings you luck xx


----------



## AVH

Go Kitten Go!  
Marta- lots of    for you hun. 
Mousky- hi hun hope you get underway soon.
Sabah- good luck with the walking hopefully it'll get you going again.
LMT- hi hun
AFM- yep had nausea constantly and vomited a few times, but I can do it with a smile on my face afterwards (even at 4am)...


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks AVH    I am bad ass


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

AVH hope you are doing ok.

Kitten hooray for getting to pick up your protocol. Wont be long now huni.      

Mousky any idea of when you will be able to start?

Sabah hope the walking goes well for you. How are you doing?

Marta hang in there huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.      

Imt lovely to hear from you and glad everything is going well.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks Misse


----------



## Kitten 80

Well ok think I am on sp as just had email to say I am not starting day 21    so looks like I will be starting day 2 so 4th August


----------



## Mousky

Hey girls,


Kitten - great news!    


Marta - yes, it was pretty bad! I was so crazy! I woke up one day and booked a ticket to Rio and told DH to arrange our dog's papers coz I was leaving!    Well, DH ended up going with me      


AVH - nausea should be leaving you soon?   


Lmt - how lovely to see your ticker   


Emma - I've already started my ABs + steroids protocol - felt super sick yesterday    Next week, we're going to London to see Mr G and to get my px for Clexane, more steroids, aspirin and possibly more progesterone. I'm also going to discuss with him if I should go for intralipid and I'm supposed to retest my LAD to see if LIT worked or if I need more    My cons will be back the week after (on the 9th) and I'm planning to see him asap, so I can get started    You have your f/u this week, right? We might be going on similar days (also Kitten's)     
xx


----------



## MissE

Mousky that is great news. It wont be long coming round. I'm sure you are looking forward now to getting started again. Hopefully all the immune tx will help        .
Yes my f/u is friday. I'm hoping he will say i can get started with next af which hopefully will be round the start of august, if it behaves   . I was also talking to one of the docs i work with in the hospital. She was saying i should get some basic blood tests done to check for implantation issues. She suggested thyroid function, antibody screen, antiphospolipids and lupus anti-coagulant. She said she would do them for me. I thought this only became an issue if you had 3 m/cs or 3 failed cycles but hey i suppose it wouldn't do any harm. We get 1 NHS go here so any tx i do from here on i have to pay private for so at least i would be sure there were no issues. What do you think?

Kitten that is fab news huni.    Sounds like the 3 of us wont be too far apart.

Emma xx


----------



## Mousky

Emma - I highly recommend these tests (and more although "more" costs a lot). It was my thyroid problem that brought my attention to immunological issues. I had no idea I had subclinical hypothyroidism, it was dx before IVF. I'm positive for both ATAs and that's a strong indication for other problems. Recently, I also had APAs tested and my results were a little bit high but I'm taking clexane anyway, so I'm not worried about it. btw, I really didn't want to wait for 3 mc/ivf failures. My cons thinks I don't need any more tests but I'm glad I went with my instincts and had the chicago tests with Mr G. I think it's really nice this doctor wants to test these things for you


----------



## MissE

Mousky i'm starting to think you are right. I am not aware of any issues but it wouldn't hurt just to get it checked out. I personally dont ever want to have to go through another m/c cos it took me a long time to come to terms with the one i had last year. And it is ok the clinic not wanting to do the tests until 3 failed cycles but they are not having to find the money for all these txs. 

Thanks again huni.

Emma xx


----------



## howlett

Book Marking


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

my blood showed i have low testosterone and they think thats why im not getting pregnant so they have put me on tablets northisterone 3 times a day startling day 15 then email leona and she will tell me when to stop  then i will have af contact on day 1have scan and start stimms blooming menapur 4 powder 1 water  then day 7scan and start another jab cetrotide to stop ov then when ready do trigger pregnyl.


----------



## Mousky

Kitten - that's great!     


Howlett - how are you?   


Marta - any news?   


AVH, Emma, Lmt (and everyone else still around)


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, how are you all doing?

Heading off to bed now but wanted to say hi and let you know i'm thinking of you all.

Take care my lovelies.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Night peeps


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
I was wondering if I could join in. I had icsi ec on 5th July but no et cause of
ohss. So I am waiting for fet. I have consult app on 4th august and am hoping to start asap. I see some familiar people on here. Hi MissE & Kitten. 
Pat
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Patbaz    hurry so we can be buddys


----------



## Mousky

Pat. Sorry to hear about your OHSS    Best of luck for FET! I also SHOULD be starting mine soon, we'll see   


  to all.


----------



## martakeithy

Ah-haaaah! Here you all are! I lost you! )))))


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,
I was wondering why this thread hadn't been appearing on my active list, forgot it had moved. I missed you guys!    

AVH I'm glad to hear that you kept you smile even when hanging over the loo at 4 in the morning. That's the spirit!  

Kitten now you are on the testosterone will you be super-tough and hard with that evil boss and colleague at work. They had better watch out!    

Mousky you have such an amazing life-style to be having arguments which resolve in flying to another country. I am getting a bit of my old travel bug back since flying for the FET by myself, feeling more confident about travelling again.
So what's next before the FET?

Emma that is great news, to be able to have your bloods tested by a colleague, what a bonus! Definitely worth doing if it puts your mind at ease.

Pat welcome! I hope you are feeling fully recovered from the OHSS, it can be very serious. 

My news is that I am now 9 days post transfer and AF was due yesterday. So had a very nerve wracking day. I managed to muck up my last cycle and ovulated 2 days late, so I reckon AF could really be due tomorrow. Yet another nerve-wracking, but fortunately very busy day tomorrow.
I'm supposed to be testing next Tuesday morning, so need to get some hpts ordered from Ebay pronto!
As far as symptoms, I have had very little to go on, but I was feeling a bit queasy and a bit light-headed today. Because I don'tI'm afraid to feel positive because we are now on treatment cycle 4 plus three years of TTC au naturelle, which has kind of put me off being too optimistic. I don't actually have any hpts, but did a test yesterday with an OPK and got a faint line, which I always get just before AF, so I did another one today and it was a bit darker. Not sure if that actually shows much, but it cheered me up a little.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Mart    you found us we didnt go far , I am strong


----------



## Mousky

Marta - I think it sounds really great!     I know how it is to be afraid of feeling positive, I was just talking about it with DH    But, in your case, a line is a line, hey?     


as for my amazing life style, it only sounds like that, I'm afraid     We are lucky to be able to go home, often and we get to see some places, new people, but that's about it    Our things are spread over 2 different continents and most of the time, I don't think I'm 100 %  here or there    I think it will get more organized if/when we have a


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Marta so glad you found us huni.   Keeping everything crossed for you for tuesday.     

Mousky how are you huni? I got some of my blood tests doen today. Got thyroid function, full blood count, hormone profile, antibody screen, autoimmune screen. I am going to get the other couple done in a few weeks. Hopefully they will be ok but i just need to be sure.

Kitten good luck with the testosterone. You certainly are strong huni.  

Patbaz welcome to the thread. The ladies are lovely here.  

AVH how are you huni?

Imt how are you and babas doing? Wont be long now til you meet them huni.

A big hi to anyone else i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

HMMMM I do wonder some times I think I just keep it all botled up really then exspload


----------



## Mousky

Ladies,


----------



## Kitten 80

yes it is and I need sleep


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

Kitten I'm going to be very careful when I shake hands with you, don't want my fingies crushed.  How are you feeling?

Mousky I know it is difficult for you, being in different places and probably feeling a bit home-sick a lot of the time. Could you just remind me where you are living at the moment, I think I have lost track? [sheepish face]

Emma have you been over the result of the blood tests yet? Let us know how you get on. I love all that stuff. 

OK listen, I did another OPK again this morning and it is darker than the one yesterday, which is darker than the one the day before. I was going to take a photo for you guys to see, you know, for a second opinion.   I think using an OPK as an HPT is a bit controversial, so I will order the hpts today.
But I am feeling a bit excited now because that does show something. Look at this site about using OPKs as HPTs (if you feeling a bit bored). The interesting bit is at the bottom. This is just in case you ever get stuck with no hpt when you need one.
http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Kitten 80

Hmmm well I would be smiling at any rate      for you hon


----------



## lmt417

Marta - get out and buy a proper preg test and get peeing girl!!!    Oh I so hope you will have good news confirmed just shortly!   

Miss E & Mousky - All your immune talk boggles my mind   How do you make sense of all the tests and results, it all sounds so complicated.

 Hi to everyone else & welcome patbaz.

AFM I am finishing work next Friday, I am done, I can work no longer!  Looking forward to it but also very sad to be leaving work (even though I am going back!) it just feels wierd!

Have a great weekend

Lmt x


----------



## AVH

Marta- get thee to a chemist young lady! Oooh I have  everything crossed for you hun You so deserve this!   
Kitten- Hooray a plan at last with dates YAY  
MissE and Mousky- good luck with those immune tests ladies  
LMT- my mat leave already that went quick hope you're all doing fine my lovely  
Hi Patbaz!- welcome to the thread, I hoep your ovaries are behaving themselves now I empathise I also had OHSS but was not quite bad enough for them to postpone the ET. Good luck with the FET  

AFM- all ok nausea slowly seeping away and have scan on monday. Otherwise still going on with the non competative ironing, manic paperwork avoiding, and general aversion to housework!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you avh


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Kitten only a few days left til you get started, woohoo.

AVH hope all goes well with your scan on Monday.      

Marta get out to the chemist huni and buy a pee stick. keeping everything crossed or you.     
I haven't got any results yet. Have to phone next week and will hopefully get them.

Imt it is getting really close now. At least you will hopefully be able to relax when you finish work.

Mousky how are things with you huni?

Patbaz hello huni.  

Had my review yesterday. There is a 2-3 month waiting list. 
After that time i will get my letter of offer, i have to wait for the next af after that and then i have to take 2 packets of the pill back to back (no bleed inbetween) and then i will get my schedule for FET. It seems like ages away. Do any of you lovely ladies know why i have to take the pill? I didn't take it with my last FET. Doc also told me my transfer was a bit tricky but they never said anything about that at the time.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I have nearly 5 weeks misse


----------



## MissE

Kitten huni, take no notice of me  . Think i need my eyes tested. I read your ticker and completely blanked the weeks part.     Hope the next lot of weeks pass quickly for you.

Emma xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

AVH I'm laughing about your avoidance of the horrible things in life: paperwork, ironing etc... High five! Sorry, I'm being thick but which scan is this? Our Health authority gives you one scan for the whole pregnancy (skinflints). Is this your NHS scan, I mean the last one was with the infertility clinic wasn't it?

Lmt it will be nice to put your feet up. You deserve it, you are carrying a big weight around with you. Is your tummy huge?
Who will you have to chat to when you are off work? NCT run nice groups where you can go before you have the baby. I went to a nice one before I had DS.

Mousky where are you? How are you feeling since starting treatment?

Emma it sounds like a medicated FET if you have to down-reg with the pill. Did you want to have medicated this time, or do they think it will be better for you? 

Kitten did you have any side-effects from the pill?

OK, OK! I have ordered some tests so they should be here by Monday. My proper test day is Tuesday so I will do it then. I do feel quite positive, but I'm not getting ahead of myself. I'm still having nausea and starting to have kind of hot flushes.


----------



## MissE

Hi marta, glad the pee sticks are on their way. Stay positive huni.      

I had a medicated FET the last time too. dr was using buserelin nasal spray then onto progynova tablets and crinone gels. Is this a different method of DR?

Emma xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi there,

I think you can down-reg in various different ways. My first IVF just used the pill - marvelon, the second I took the pill and then injected buserelin, so you can do quite a few different things. I think they want your ovaries to switch off before they start building the lining and there seem to be quite a few different approaches.


----------



## martakeithy

Sorry I re-read my post and I sounded grumpy at the end, but I was just joking. It's lovely that you are all so excited about me testing.


----------



## Mousky

Ladies, you've been busy today   


DH's parents just left. We cooked them a vegan, gluten free diner and they loved it. We had a lovely time   


Marta - we're in Brussels and I actually have been feeling quite well here (if compared to how awful I've felt in NL) so, it's good. Also our embryos are here (in Leuven to be more specific) and I should be seeing my cons in 2 weeks so we can plan our FET    I'm so glad to hear you're feeling positive about your OTD    You've also had 2 embryos transfered?   


lmt - so nice to hear from you and amazing to see your ticker at 30 weeks    Do you think you'll be going the distance    or are they planning a C or anything like that?   


Kitten - 5 weeks will fly by    I'm glad they found this testosterone problem and now they can "fix"it    


Emma - how do you feel towards all this waiting? I ask you because I've been waiting for a FULL YEAR    It wasn't easy but it gave us some time to (try to) sort some other things out, so who know's with immune tx and all, we might actually make it?    btw, I'm doing 2 cycles on the pill, following my docs recommendation prior to FET. I do have PCOS and very irregular cycles so the pill seems to be the sensible approach. Also I might not d/r with buserelin but I'll only know more after the 9th   


AVH - I'm already a terrible housewife now, I can only imagine how worse I would  become if I would be pg, tired with nausea    


A big    to everyone who might still be out there.


xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,
I'm just popping in to say I did another OPK today and it has gone down to a faint line again, so I'm feeling really sad. I know it is isn't conclusive, but I can't test with an hpt until tomorrow. We have a family party today so I'm going to be pretty busy and I don't want to be more upset.
I'm thinking this was a chemical pg, there was something there I'm sure and last night I felt nauseous for the whole evening. I really hope the hpt shows a positive, but I'm really not sure what to expect now.


----------



## patbaz

Martha huni please stay positive and wait til tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mousky

Marta -     for good news tomorrow


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies,

Marta        for good news for you tomorrow huni.

Mousky great news that it is only another few weeks til you see your consultant. really hoping everything works out for you huni.
I'm really disappointed about all this waiting. I feel really useless and was hoping to get started so i had a timescale to focus on. They didn't explain what the pill was for. I do have irregular cycles but i think it is just because i didn't use it the last time. Think i'm just a bit confused.

Patbaz how are you this morning huni?

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Orning all
MissE. I feel ok thanks huni. I still have some pain round my ovaries which I am concerned about but I have appointment with cons on Tuesday so I will ask then. How are you doing?

Hello everyone else   and   to those who need them


----------



## MissE

Hi Patbaz. Do get them to check for you on tuesday. Who are you under? I think it is normal for people to have some pain still. I had a bit of pain in my ovaries even after the withdrawal bleed. Things only started to improve for me after my next bleed. Hoping the pain settles for you huni. Maybe they will do a wee scan for you just to be sure.
I'm doing ok, still a bit miffed but i'll settle eventually. DH is not overly keen to move embies to another clinic, think he is afraid of doing them any damage. They are just too precious.   We will probably just ttc naturally until we can go again. Going to use a CB fertility monitor to see if it helps. Probably wont make a difference but sure we can have a bit of fun trying.  

Emma xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
thank you for the positive vibes. I'm really thinking something has gone wrong, I have had no nausea today and it was becoming pretty constant. Also my energy levels are up, which is the opposite of the past few days. I was getting quite tired, but now I don't know.
You never know it could be a positive, I'm not even supposed to test until Tuesday, but I will test when the tests arrived. Looks like it is back to the drawing board though. 
I managed to not go to the family thing, DP has gone and is going to tell them I am ill. Just not feeling in the mood at all.

Pat I agree that you should tell the doctors about any discomfort in your ovaries. It can drag on a bit, I took a good three months for my cycle to return to normal.

Emma I think they are changing your protocol, but they do need to tell the why and what they are planning. Some hospitals treat you as if you don't need to know what they are doing to your body, a good consultant should be discussing your treatment with you. Write down your questions and take them along and keep them there until you are satisfied. 
In the meantime I agree with having a bit of fun.


----------



## patbaz

martha thanks huni. I am praying for a   for you

emma take your time. I will probably be in same boat as you come Tuesday but ttc natures way is fun. That's what we are doing


----------



## MissE

Thanks Pat. I'm sure my DH is sick listening to me huffing.   Might as well have some fun. I am keeping myself busy with the garden and today i am baking. I have a pavlova in the oven and apples on stewing for a pie. Its too much for us to eat but i'll probably bring it in to work to get rid of it. I just like to bake, it destresses me.  

Marta i'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and ask the nurse what the pill is for. maybe changing the protocol will be lucky for us. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.      

Emma xx


----------



## AVH

Marta- good luck huni keep the PMA if you can    I'm really hoping and    for you.
Mousky- Its so good to finally hear you are getting back on the bandwaggon I can't believe you've been waiting a whole year. I hope this time everything is covered for you and it all works out fine.
Hello Pat and Kitten and MissE hope you're all well!

AFM scan is private due to utter paranoia and the fact the as DH works in London he can't make the NHS ones. Yesterday thought we were going to have to cancel as he had really nasty infection in his glands with high fever but thanks to our GPs, antibiotics and 24 hours in bed he is fighting fit (ish) again.
Good luck everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Hope you all had a good weekend 
Me well I had a lovely weekend , a meal saturday night very nice , and yesurday I drove a bloomin car 19 mph    love it now DH is going to pay for me to have lessons


----------



## patbaz

Hi folks
I hope you all are well. I had a lovely weekend like you kitten. Good luck wih the driving lessons by the way. It's scary I know but it was the best thng I ever did.  I have my appointment with consultant omorrow morning and am getting nervous now. Roll on tomorrow. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi All, 

Can I please join you?
I'll give you a brief bit of info about me. I had IVF in Oct 2009 - got a BFN  
So I needed some time to get my head around it all and abit of time out from the 'IVF Bubble' I was living in. Me and the Hubby are now due to start on a FET cycle in September 2010. So 1 Month to go!
I went back to my clinic on 19th of July and they have said I can start In sept. I am waiting for my prescription and protocol to come through the post. So I'm not totally clued up on the whole FET cycle, so if anyone can pass on word of wisdom that would be fab! I was told all I needed to do was take tablets until my womb lining is nice and thick and ready for a little frozen one to be popped back in....is that really it? I was reading on here of a ladie who is taking the pill first before other meds....just wondering what the difference could be.

Anyway its great to be back on here. F.F really was a life-saver during my last IVF.

xx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome lollipop and good luck with tx. I am due to have fet soon. Have appointment with consultant tomorrow so should know more then. Sorry I can't be of any help but I do know that there are lots of different protocols depending on your circumstances. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hope you are all ok.

Pat good luck for tomorrow huni. Hope you get good news.      

Welcome lollipops, the ladies are lovely here.   Sorry to hear about your last cycle. Are you doing medicated FET. I did medicated FET in June. I had to dr for a couple of weeks with buserelin nasal spray, then take hrt tablets for a few weeks. I had a scan to see thickness of womb linig and then had to start progesterone support a few days before ET. Eat brazil nuts and drink pressed pineapple juice to help with womb lining. ope it goes well huni. 
I have to take the pill before my next FET. I phoned clinic today to ask about it and was told it is simply for timing. I think so that they can time ET.

Kitten glad you had a lovely weekend.   Good luck with the driving lessons. Its great to have your own independence, best thing i did.

Hi to Mousky, marta, AVH, Imt and anyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi all how are you 

Wellcome lolipops   

AF is here so all go feel a bit ill


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,
I'm just popping in to say it looks like a bfn. I am so cross, because I ordered hpts from pgshop on Ebay and I am still waiting, since last Friday!! Usually the ebay test sellers are great at doing next day, so you become used to having the test the next day.
I caved on Tuesday afternoon and bought a clear blue at Boots for almost £9 compared with a couple of pound for 5 tests on Ebay. Grr!
The test was negative, but I did it in the afternoon after drinking water etc.. I think the test is correct, but AF still hasn't arrived, just spotting, so I can't be sure until I do a test first thing. However, it does look as it is all over, so I feel quite sad.   
I think the embie did implant because I had so many symptoms, but then it must have stopped growing and the symptoms all disappeared.
I actually didn't want to do this cycle and just felt like moving on to donor embyros, but it was quite a cheap procedure and I thought it would be daft not to do it, although I didn't expect to even have the tiny success that we did.
So that's the end of our own eggs and we will be going for a donor FET in September. 
I'm still feeling quite sad about this being the end of the embies, but I know lots of people have had this happen so I don't want to wallow. Will be back soon, need a bit of time out.
Huge hugs to you all.


----------



## patbaz

Hi Martha. I am so sorry it's a BFN hon . Look after yourself and take time to figure out next step xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so sorry Mart   please take time for yourself


----------



## Mousky

Marta - I'm terribly sorry to hear that       I had something very similar on our last cycle. I was convinced it had worked and then, vanished. I do have immune issues, so I think that's indeed what happened to me. Anyway, take all the time in the world and we'll be here when you're ready to come back!   


Lollipops - hello there  GL with your FET   


Kitten - how are you?   


Emma - any news on those other tests you were getting? and how's your mother doing these days?   


AVH, Lmt - hope you're and your bumps are doing well   


afm, we saw Dr G last monday and I got the meds for the immune protocol to go with FET. I'm supposed to go back twice for Intralipids before transfer so we'll see     Cons should be back next Monday so I'll try to get an appt asap! I just want to get started. I've been waiting for a year!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Marta i'm so very sorry huni.  Take as much time as you need and we are here when you are ready.

Mousky glad you have got your meds sorted, hopefully you will be able to get started very soon.  
I have to phone tomorrow to get my results, hopefully they will all be ok. The girl i work with is on hols for a few weeks so wont be able to get the other bloods (anticardiolipin and thrombophilia) done until she comes back. My mum is ok thanks. She is still not back to work but she is improving.

Hi to all the other ladies, better go and do some work now. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Mousky glad you have your meds hon myn are sitting and waiting    

Hi Missie

I am ok AF gone pain gone I am feeling good


----------



## AVH

Marta hun I'm really sorry!    Really hoped that you'd get a positive this time. Have a chilled rest of august and hope you come back fighting fit in september hun.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,


thank you for all being so kind! It has been a bit of sad time for us, it's strange, because you are never as sad as the first time and we want to keep going, but I do feel a bit like hiding away from the world. Taking it easy this weekend and vegging around to recuperate.
On the other hand I have to decide which clinic to attend for the FET, we are going to the Czech Republic, but there are so many variables it's like a juggling act.


Mousky how are you feeling? Are you tearing telephone directories in half with all the testosterone surging around!   


Mousky, things are starting to move for you, finally! It would be cool if we were cycle buddies for FET.   


Emma any news on the results yet?


AVH thank you sweetie! You take it easy and get on with that ironing!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

AVH how are you and baba? Hope all is well.

Mousky hopefully you will get your appointment sorted to see the consultant soon.

marta i think it will always be difficult no matter how many times you do this tx, just take your time huni.  Be good to yourself and indulge in loads of goodies.
I phoned docs yesterday to get results. I got 6 different tests done and the receptionist within 2 seconds of taking my name said they are all normal. How does she know and also how did she scroll through 6 sets of blood results in 2 seconds? I asked if i could get copies printed off, so picking them up monday or tuesday. I hope they are all ok but i dont think i believe a receptionist, she is not medically trained.

Kitten how are you getting on huni?

thinking of you all ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mousky

Marta - hey there     I agree with Emma. I actually find it more and more difficult to get BFN after BFN - trust me, I collect them    - so it doesn't surprise me at all that you feel like hiding. I totally isolated myself from the world but also because we haven't told anyone    I made a decision, that if we're going to America next year for tx (we're toying with the idea, if everything else fails), I'll tell my mother. I feel terrible I'm hiding it from her    re Czech Republic, last week I met a lady at Dr Gorgy who was 8 weeks pg with an embryo from CR. She told me it was very straightforward and she was very pleased with how it went. But you have been there already, haven't you? Anyway, I wish you the best luck in the world for your upcoming FET      


Emma - well, I hope your tests are all good, but clearly you need to see it for yourself     


Kitten, AVH, Lmt, Pat, Lollipops - I hope you're all enjoying the weekend    


We saw Inception last night and we really enjoyed it    Also today we had SIL coming over, so we actually went out and it was quite nice. So in 48 hours or so I should know when I'll have my appt with cons - hey, who's counting     - and also I'm still waiting for my LAD results to come back, to see if LIT worked, but I should only know this on Tuesday    


xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone


Emma, I know it's so annoying when you want to see your tests and some berk is telling you it is within normal range. Mousky will tell you normal range sucks, it could be the very bottom or the very top, you don't know until you sit down with Google and check them all yourself.   
I hope you are all OK though and don't need anything extra to get pg.   


Mousky, it is hard when you are in it alone (apart from us of course    ) You can't even look sad or be fed-up because you have to invent some kind of cover-up excuse and then feel bad about fibbing.    
I really hope this is going to be it for you, this FET and all the treatment you have had will give you the success you deserve.
Incidentally, I have never been to the Czech Republic before, I hear it's really nice. Do you remember the clinic the pg lady attended? I bet it was Reprofit, it's so popular (waiting list)


----------



## lmt417

Marta - I am so sorry things havent worked out for you this time   . Take your time to grieve and get ready for FET in a few months time.  Take care of yourself.   

Lmt x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all 

Mart    take time honey 

Hope ya'll havin a lovely weekend


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,
I have had a bit of news today. We have been offered frozen embryos by two clinics and one pair are a good match for our blood types, although I haven't had all details of the donors, we do know they have green eyes, like me. DP has grey/blue eyes.
I think green eyes must be quite common in the Czech Republic because they have offered us more green eyed donors than blue eyed and usually I am the odd one out and blue eyes are the most common colour. Both donors have brown hair, like me and DP

We have also had two other offers from other clinics, but I'm not sure they are such a good match.
It's so hard to decide what to do!
[thump - faints!]


----------



## lmt417

Marta - Sounds like you have been doing your research very quickly! Hopefully it wont take you long to choose a doner and you can move forward.  I really admire the way you manage to pick yourself up and dust yourself down and just get on with it   

Lmt x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Mart thats brilliant hon I so    you find the match your looking for and you get a BFP


----------



## Mousky

Morning all   


Kitten - not long before you start the pill    


Marta - yes, I know at least 3 FF (one of them after 10 bfn although she also had immune tx) that got pg with Reprofit embies recently (but I have also heard things from other clinics). I think it's so nice you could get all this info so soon. Do you think you could be cycling soon?    


Lmt - how are you feeling? it's so close now    are you all set up for their arrival?    


Emma - I hope you got a copy of your tests   


AVH - How is it going with you?   


Well, I'm on the pill until Thursday and I'm seeing cons next Tuesday so hopefully I can start the tablets for FET     He didn't say anything about d/r so I hope I can go straight to HRT     Also, just got some great news. Before LIT my Leukocytes Antibodies (for DH's "material"   ) was of  18.9 % and now it's 99%     This is supposed to help my body to accept the embryo rather than attack it   


xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Marta that is fab huni, its great that you are getting all the info quickly. Hoping this brings you a bfp in the very near future.     

Mousky that is great huni, hopefully all this extra tx will get you your bfp. Hopefully you wont have to dr and can get started really soon.
Haven't got the results yet, havent been able to get in to the docs to pick them up.

Kitten not long now.

Imt how are you doing huni? Are you all organised, wont be long til your babas are here.

AVH how are you huni?

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Ladys


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
thank you for being so supportive. I'm still feeling sad about our embies not making it, but I don't want to be going over to Czech Rep in the deep of Winter with flu or something, so I thought it would be a good idea to get the ball rolling. Everything takes so long to organise that I feel I need a good 4-6 weeks to get the std tests and another pap smear for the clinic, otherwise they will do and charge extra. Plus flights. It's quite a lot to take in (hyperventilates).
Actually, I think I need to sit down and have a bit of a cry to help me move along. It's so sad that the last embie put up a fight and did try, but just must have stopped developing.  

Mousky fab news about the leucocytes (sp?) that sounds very promising. When will you know whether you are going to DR, or is it definitely straight to HRT. Is HRT to raise your oestroen levels for the endometrium? [blank face]

lmt how are you doing? At home now?

Kitten thank you sweetie! How are you feeling?

Miss E any news on the tests?


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Mart I am not to bad hon just plodding along ask me at the end of next week I migh feel differant with the pills


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ya'll!!!

Marta-   you just have a good old cry! Sorry it didnt work out this time. But well done you for getting back on the bandwagon- and double praise for dealing iwth the fuzz of organising it all-especially abroad! Fingers , toes all crossed for this next time round.   

Kitten-  not long till you start the pill  

Mousky- great news things are moving along and your hubbys ''material'' being all good!  So your due to start your tablets for FET soon then? Just wondering what tablets you will be taking and how many per day? (just being nosy as I'm due to start FET t end of month)

Hello everybody else !
AFM- Well my clinic were suppose to send my protcol and prescription through the post last week- and I'm still waiting (tut tut) Not happy bunny. Just being impatient as usual-but really want to get my prescription in and read up on everything! Hopefully it will be here before the week ends!
I watched Mistresses last night (I had recorded it from last week) and a character on it has discovered she has to have IVF- anyway it got me blubbering away! What am I like-its not even real-its just a programme but it struck a cord! 

Anywhoo- off to eat my healthy salad and fishcakes-trying to cut back on the naughty foods- but caved in to a mcdonalds breakfast on my way too work! I blame my work-friend who ''made'' me go in!!  

lollipops


----------



## AVH

Marta- you are one slave driver woman!!!   Sorry you're feeling less happy but at least you've not let grass grow? thinking of you
Mousky- that's excellent so pleased for you  
Kitten- not long now hun  
Lollipops- hi how are you doing
LMT- my that 30 weeks seemed to go very quickly this end!  
MissE- how's things
AFM -I'm telling my family this weekend... Some of them just cannot keep their mouth's shut when required so I thought it would be better to tell them all in one go as close to 20 weeks as I possibly could get before I start getting rolly-poly!


----------



## lmt417

AVH - I dont know how you have managed to keep your news from your family, I told my mum the same day I tested & then my dad started gossiping like an old woman and suddenly everyone knew!!!   

Lollipops - Hope you get your prescription soon. I tried to eat healthily too but I always ended up saying I deserved a take-away because of everything we were going through!

Mousky - I am so happy you are finally getting started again.

AFM 30 weeks have definitely flown by! Cant believe we will have our bubbs in 7-8 weeks time. Starting to feel a little scared but so excited at the same time! I will miss my bump though, even though it is enormous!!!   

Hi to everyone else.

Lmt x


----------



## Kitten 80

LMT hi hon I am sure you will have your hands full to notice your bump has gone


----------



## AVH

LMT- my mum is the only one who knows as she is the soul of discretion. She also had lots of problems when trying to get pregnant and was the only person who could have understood what was going on. She perfectly understood why it was important not to tell people as she had 3 consecutive miscarriages herself. My mum is great! 7-8 weeks my goodness that won't take long!!!!


----------



## Mousky

Lmt - are you going for a C? Yes, I agree, 7-8 weeks will fly by     


AVH - you know we haven't told anyone we're "trying"    I'm sure if/when this works, I'll tell people on my way to the maternity ward    I'd tell my mother (+siblings), though    But how was it for you to hide your bump? I'm sure it's showing?   


Lollipops - I'm supposed to take progynova, starting maybe on CD 3? I'm a bit concerned about not ovulating (I don't often do it on my own) although I was told I could still have a LH surge without it     Well, I'll have to wait until next Tuesday to hear what cons will say    I'll let you know   


Marta - I think you're doing so well      It's truly sad your wee embie didn't make it     I can imagine that a  winter trip to CR might not be the greatest idea    


Emma and Kitten - how are you?   


afm, 2 more bcp s for me. I'm sick of it literally   


ps. ladies who had FET, have you transfered blasts? We have 3 day 3 embryos and we were told they were great but can you really tell on day 3?    Or 5 for that matter    Oh, well, que sera, sera!


----------



## Kitten 80

I am cool bananas   , you hon


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Marta you are a brave lady huni. I really hope you get your miracle very soon. It is sad that your wee embie tried so hard for you.   

Mousky hope all goes well for you and you get good news from the consultant.     

Kitten how are you huni? Hope the days aren't dragging too much for you.     

Imt 7-8 weeks will fly by and then you will be a busy bee.  

AVH how are you huni? I'm sure your family will be delighted for you. My mum cant hold her water, if you tell her anything the whole world would know in 5 minutes.   

Lollipops i hope you get you prescription soon huni. I think it wont do any harm to indulge a wee bit. We are going through a lot and need some comfort (bring on the choccie).  

Am going tomorrow to pick up my tests results. Haven't had a chance to get in to the docs and they close at 1 on a wednesday. 

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am feeling a bit bored waiting


----------



## Mousky

Kitten 80 said:


> I am feeling a bit bored waiting


ditto


----------



## Kitten 80

What can we do in the mean time


----------



## AVH

kitten and mousky- I'd be tempted to say have a drink while you still can!!!  
Mousky- Have only got a tiny bump which has only been here for the past couple of days, by judicial use of the correct loose clothing I have so far managed to get away with it  . I also have told none of my friends that we were trying...
MissE- how are you hun- good luck with the test results tomorrow.


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies!

Protocol is here! At long last...few queries with it but I will call clinic!
Got that nervous,excited ,dreaded feeling back again (I felt the smae before I started my IVF last year) I am swinging from''this is it-it will work'' to ''no chance-give up now''. Its hard to place you feelings and emotions in the right order!

AVH -IMT- lovely so see some success stories! Wow-you two must feel great right now-Wish you all the best for you both and your babies!

Everyone else-hello and how are you?

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi PEEPS

All is well with me thanks 

Hope all of you are good to


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Lollipops glad your schedule has arrived. Hope you got answers to your queries. Hopefully wont be long huni til you get started.

Mousky and kitten enjoy your last few days or weeks before its all go.

Marta how are you getting on huni?

Got my blood results. My hormone profile is normal, prolactin is a bit high but has been the last few times it has been checked. Docs say it is down to stress. Autoimmune and antibody screens are normal and so are full blood count, u&es and liver function. Quite relieved that there are no issues. Still have to get thyroid function, anticardiolipin and thrombophilia done but hopefully they will be ok too.  

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Missie


----------



## AVH

lollipops- hooray a schedule! you'll be well on your way soon
kitten- 2 days to go  
MissE- glad all your tests are fine!
Mousky- hows you?

AFM- family now knows- is quite a relief really DH said he was glad so now he can talk about it to them as was finding it difficult to keep quiet!!


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

Hope the hormones aren't driving you mad Kitten. (   Sorry I had to use the modify button because I wrote 'I hope the hormones ARE driving you mad originally)

Emma that is great news about the blood tests, hope the others are nice and straightforward. You can bring down prolactin levels with agnus castus if you fancy a herbal remedy.

AVH it must be nice to be able to talk to your family and have a bit of fun with the whole thing. They must be very excited.

Mousky have you started prognova yet? I had two fets, one was the transfer of two day 3 embies (transferred on day 2 for some reason?) and the other transfer was two day 5 morulas (which is slow for day 5, should be blasts by then). It's such a lottery who knows what works. Sorry don't mean to sound miserable.

Lollipops it is exciting at the beginning of the cycle, it's all to play for. Hope it all goes nice and smoothly

lmt hope you have  your feet up.

I'm still talking to clinics, but one of them has put me off by saying they wouldn't have a back-up if their embryos don't defrost. It's a pity because it is the clinic in Prague, which is the easiest to reach.
I'm probably going with Reprofit, even though I have to get a train from Bratislava to get to them. It can be quite fun to go on a train and see the country at close quarters, instead of flying. I don't think airports really give you much of a feel for a country, they are always in the middle of nowhere.
Trying to muster up a bit of enthusiasm here, but it all seems like hard work and I don't want to go on and on. Wah!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Mart   

AVH hows you its tomorrow   , how did you manage to wait to tell people


----------



## Mousky

Hello ladies   


Emma - glad to hear your results are good   


Kitten - you must have started by now?   


AVH - so lovely you could share your wonderful news with your families    they must be so happy   


Marta - I might be going to Bratislava/Vienna in October, maybe I'll see you there?    re the embryos, we cannot really tell, eh?    We have 3 day 3    One is a 10 cell with no fragmentation (although a 10 cell on day 3 is a bit too fast   ) and the other 2 are 7 cells, one with a bit of fragmentation. We'll have 2 transfered but I don't know which ones they're thawing first    
I'm obviously anxious about them losing too many cells or all     but there's nothing I can do but wait and hope they'll be OK   


Lmt - how you're doing?   


afm, I had a scan yesterday and I've just started my Progynova tablets    I'm feeling quite grotty but cons reckons we might be having ET on the 1st week of September so we're feeling quite excited about it. And a bit afraid   


  to all.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Sorry Mousky yes I have    popping 3 pills a day atm then scan on 30th


----------



## Mousky

Kitten - yay on starting! are you doing a short protocol this time? I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Kitten 80

I look at it as long because I am on pills atm to sort out my tertesterone Then I will have my AF then start stimms


----------



## MissE

Mousky that is great news that you have started the hrt. Wont be long now til your    are back where they belong. Hoping they stay strong for you huni.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, kitten, AVH, marta, Imt, lollipops and anyone else i've missed. Just getting ready to go home now from work. Chat later ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## AVH

YAY Mousky and Kitten   hooray for starting you meds!!!!
Family obviously excited but trying to hide it because I told them to.
Hi everyone!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, where is everyone?  Hope you are all well. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend, thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning I am here

but I am in a very very very Grumpy mood why I don't no but I am and I even cried at filis and vern Cartoon this morning it wasn't even that sad , there pet ( which is a spy







) went away and they thought they had lost him so sang a song to get him back and I cried


----------



## MissE

Kitten huni, i'm so sorry you have had a bad morning. I hope you are feeling a bit better now. The old emotions go wild huni, sometimes it is good to have a cry and get it out of your system. Sending you loads of       and     .

Emma xx


----------



## Mousky

Hi everyone   


Kitten - it must be the pill?    


Emma - how are you?   


Marta, AVH, Lmt and everyone else       


afm, nothing to report    We went to Luxembourg today, it was lovely    I hope you're all enjoying the weekend!


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

just catching up tonight.

Mousky I have delayed the treatment - just have no idea when AF will come and hence, no idea when I will be flying. Rather than stump up a last minute, expensive air fare and give barely any notice at work, I have decided to wait a month.
So it's going to be October at some point and I am very likely to be in BRATISLAVA. Woohoo. Oh it would be lovely to meet you if you were there. We'll have to see what happens. 
Very pleased you are finally getting the FET and those embies sound very good. Are they going to transfer the fast one or the more normal ones? If you want my advice, which you probably don't   I would avoid the fast one, there was a lady on our IVF thread last year who transferred a fast developing embryo and she miscarried. Sorry to be a big gloom, but it sounds as if you have some great alternatives.

Kitten are you still feeling like a crazy, crying lady? I bet you can't wait to have the transfer and just get those hormones over with.

Emma did you get your other bloods back yet? What's your news?

AVH how is that baby cooking? I hope you are bouncing with energy and busily nesting.

lmt it can't be long now for you can it? Trying to work it out on my fingers and toes - head hurts now.   

Hackers and Howlett are you out there? I was thinking about you 'old' girls the other day, wondering what you were doing.


----------



## howlett

Hi there Marta   

Yes I'm still here, I just like to lurk in the background now cos I'm no longer doing tx, so don't fit in here really, or anywhere else at the moment    it's just nice to see names I've spoken to when I was here and still hope and pray your dreams finally happen    plus it helps keep me sane, when i'm going thru a rough time    as you can see from my signature not been plain sailing for me, i'd finally got my head around things and decided tx was no longer for me, the emotions and the strain on my marriage was suffering so decided adoption was the way to go    then hey presto I fell on naturally, we found out on our wedding anniversary, my due date my birthday dec 9th we just couldn't believe it, but it just wasn't meant to be and I lost it at 9 weeks, so as you can imagine i'm unsure about adoption as the chance of our own is obviously a possibility even though the doctors still say not. So i'm a little confused to say the least.  

Anyway enough of me rambling    it's nice to see some bumps are developing nicely and your all getting that little bit closer, it's such a tough ride, it just goes to show it can happen when you least expect it    and good things come to those who wait   

Hello to everyone else   

Take care 
Howlett xx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Peeps 

I am ok but felt unwell today lack of sleep my (.)y(.) are massive    is this the pill as well


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Howlett i'm so very sorry for your loss huni.    It is such a cruel journey. Sending you big hugs.

Kitten i'm sorry the pills are causing you some problems. I hope you feel better soon. I think the pill can cause your boobs to swell. I'm sure your DH will love ya!!   

Marta i hope the time passes quickly for you til you get going again. 
My bloods have come back normal huni, which is a relief. I still have 2 more to get in a few weeks time.

Mousky how are you getting on with the drugs huni?

AVH hope you and baba are well.  

Imt wont be long now huni til your babas arrive. I'm sure you are excited.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Howlett, I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. That is so harsh! It does show that you are in with a chance though. I didn't have my little boy until I was 38 and there are a lot of women who have children later.
Are you still going ahead with the adoption training?


Kitten hope you feel better tomorrow. Take it easy!


Emma good news on the bloods, it is always nice to have the information.


Still not much to report. I am having horrible indigestion, which I tend to get the week before AF, so I'm guessing she is due this week.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning yes DH is enjoying my swollen (.)y(.)


----------



## lollipops

Howlett- So sorry to hear of your m/c.   Why is this world so cruel sometimes. Its really not fair  
But as you said- you know it CAN happen naturally,that must be a lovely feeling, somethings working in there! And thats a sure sign that maybe just some good old fashioned ''natural loving!'' may make your dreams come true  

I wish you all the very best-be it adoption,fertility tx or trying naturally.

   

Lolli x


----------



## Mousky

Ladies   


Kitten - glad your DH can enjoy some of the bcp side effects    


Emma - how's it going? it's frustrating to have to wait, isn't it?   


AVH and Lmt - hope you're enjoying your bumps    


lollipops - how are you? 


Marta - oh, yes, everything needs to be perfectly timed when travelling abroad for tx. Have you chosen Reprofit? I "know" so many people having tx with Stepan    But I also hear good things about other Czech clinics. I must honestly say that if it comes to that and we also need to adopt an embryo (I think my eggs will still hold for a while more but you never know) I'm so going to approach them    


Howlett - so sad to hear about your m/c      I really hope you can make a decision that you'll feel happy with    


I'm having another scan tomorrow to check my lining     I'll keep you posted    Other than this, just getting awful bruises on Clexane


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi PEEPS

Mousky he leves me breathless


----------



## AVH

Hi ladies!
Kitten- those hormones are horrible aren't they I nearly got to the point of throwing saucepans on the floor and crying hysterically, luckily DH came in just before that happened and took over otherwise it was curtains for the lino!  
Mousky- Clexane iis nasty isn't it, the worst part for me was when I tried to go swimming I had to hide otherwise DH would have been accused of domestic violence I was just covered in bruises, they did ease towards the end of taking it though so fingers crossed it will for you too
Howlett- hun I'm sorry about your loss.  I think you've done the right thing by holding on for a bit to get yourself straight, good luck with whichever path you decide to take
MissE- Hi hun how are you doing?
Lollipops have you started or are you waiting to start with schedule in hand?
LMT- are you still mobile or have you been confined to the sofa??
AFM- I'm  fine, had no choice but to tell work as I could no longer tell them that I had eaten all the pies  , I have 2 weeks until anomaly scan, if its fine after that I'll tell my friends.


----------



## Kitten 80

AVH


----------



## Mousky

AVH and Kitten -     


AVH - it's going so fast, isn't it? anomaly scan already    are you finding out the gender?    If this ever works for us DH thinks he doesn't want to know. I obviously do   


afm, scan went well. I'm already at 8.5mm but I'm still spotting a bit so I'll take Progynova until Monday when I go back for another scan. Cons reckons ET should be Friday or Saturday. I must say I'm a bit spooked with how smoothly this is going. Not even my IUIs were that straightforward    I'm sort of fearing something my still go wrong, like I'll start bleeding or the    will perish    I'll try to just stay positive    


  to all.


----------



## lollipops

Hi all!

Well what terrible weather- glad to be home from work with my feet up! Been a long, hectic day- bring on the bank holiday!   3 whole days off!! yipee!!  

Mousky- So glad this tx is all going smoothly ! keep up the pma- I'm sure all will be fine   . How long have you been on the Progynova now? Your lining seems to be thickening up nicely   Any horrible side effects to the tablets?   

AVH- Hello!! I am still waiting to start with schedule in hand! AF is due this saturday (  ). Can't believe I'm actually willing the old AF along!   Funny how fetility treatment puts a spin on things.You must be so excited for your scan   bet you want it to hurry up and come along- put your mind at rest and get to see whats cooking in there!  

Kitten -     at the swollen (.)y(.)'s comment!! I bet your DH loves them! I know mine would! so easierly pleased these men!  


Marta- Hope the indigeston had died down  

AFM- AF has got to be on her way - boobies are sore, back aches and got a nagging headache,these are all my usual signs of AF coming. Just hope she comes sooner rather than later as I am Itching to just get cracking with this tx! My progynova and pesseries are neatly stacked in cupboard, so come on AF I'm ready when you are!!   
Quick question - my Progynova tablets are 1mg. My Protocol says I need to take 2mg of progynova 3x per day - so I gather I will just take 2 tablets at a time to get 2mg. well its obviously what I have to do- but thought I would ask?!?  

Lolli xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Mousky hang in there huni. Your lining is thickening up nicley huni, but do try to keep up the pma.         

Lollipops hope your af shows up soon huni so that you can get things moving.         

AVH      about eating the pies. I cant believe you are that far along huni. I'm sure you are excited about seeing your baba on the scan again soon.

Marta hope the indegestion settles down huni.

Howlett thinking of you huni.  

Imt how are you doing? 

Sending you all big hugs. Must dash cos i'm in the middle of baking a choccie swiss roll.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Mousky yay   

Lollipops yes I am waiting for my AF as well   

Hi Misse


----------



## lollipops

Kitten- its a reet old drag this waiting game isnt it! lol.....whens your AF due? Hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Kitten 80

HI 

Its due Sunday


----------



## lollipops

Hey Kitten- Mine has come today! Early for once! Was due saturday.Here with major cramps too! lovely!
Hope yours comes soon (very wierd to be wishing for another women to get her AF!  )

I start my Progynova tommorrow.

Let me know when you get started- fancy being a cycle buddy?

  lolli 

xxx


----------



## Mousky

Lollipos - I'm taking 2mg 3x day as well    I felt really tired the first few days but now (day  it's OK, I guess    Good luck for you as well     


Kitten - almost there   


Hi everyone!


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

It's nice to see a few of you back on your cycles. I always read to see how you are all doing.

Update on me - right twin has dropped and is set to engage anytime so it's getting close! MW reckons I should be happy to get to 36 weeks - Thats only 3 weeks away!!! OMG!     I'm starting to get a bit scared now!

Lmt x


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Lmt that's great news. I can understand it being scary too though. You will be fine though. Are the hospital just going to let things follow their natural course? 


Mousky it's exciting that you are actually going to be having a transfer after all this time.


Lollipops and Kitten I know exactly what you mean about being glad to see AF. Who would have thought!   


AVH how's tricks? How are they treating you at work now (and did they all kind of know anyway)?


Miss E I hope your swiss roll, rolled nicely with no cracking. I remember making them at school, some were absolute disasters.   


My news is that AF finally arrived yesterday, but I have also been in bed with a horrible sore tummy and ended up vomiting yesterday. Then I had that thing where you are frightened to eat or drink in case it makes things worse so you get dehydrated, not much fun, but feeling a lot better today.
Now it's time to organise some of the tests I need, it's been too busy this week to do anything. Hope the GP will do the level immune tests, is that what you had Miss E.
Also the STD tests and the smear. I'm worried they won't come back in time, but oh well!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Marta you poor thing.  I hope you are feeling a lot better now huni. Yes i had level 1 tests done, they included thyroid function, full blood count, liver function, hormone profile, blood glucose, autoimmune screen, antibody screen. Still have to get anticardiolipin and thrombophilia done but am going on 7th sept for these. Just demand that the GP do the tests huni, dont leave the surgery until he/she agrees. My cake turned out lovely, full of choccie mousse and fresh cream. Didn't last long, the ones in work had it gone in 2 minutes.   Total vultures!!!!!!

Imt sounds like you dont have long to go huni. I'm sure it is a very scary time but quite exciting too. You'll be fine huni, keeping everything crossed for you. 

Lollipops hope you got on ok with starting your hrt. Wont be long now huni.     

Kitten any sign of your af? Hope it shows up very soon. Heres a wee dance to help it along .

Mousky hope you are doing ok huni. 

AVH how are you and baba doing? 

Howlett thinking of you. 

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Emma love your dancing,twirly bunny type thingy bobs!!!!


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Emma thank you for the info. I will try to get an appointment with the GP on Monday to get the ball rolling. Fingers crossed they agree.   
TBH I don't know if I have any problems in that area, but I am worried about paying for more treatment without knowing - we really can't manage a lot more.
I like the giant, blue bunny dance!!  


Still feel a bit rubbish and my appetite isn't normal, but on the bright side, might lose a few pounds.


----------



## MissE

Marta huni, i wasn't sure if there were any problems and thankfully from the tests i have had done there aren't any problems. But it is important to know and that way you can reassure yourself or get the necessary tx to help your cycles be successful. I think the GP has to have some consideration for what you have been through and also the cost and hopefully they wont have a problem doing the tests.       Hope you feel better soon.

Sending all you lovely ladies big hugs. Hope you have a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Emma I agree the GP should be sympathetic after all the personal expense and psychological hardship. It's not as if I chose to be infertile, it is a health problem whether the NHS like it or not. Do  you think crying would work? Or I could lie on the floor and refuse to move until they agree.


----------



## MissE

Marta if the doc is a man definitely cry, they dont like to see us ladies cry, cant cope.    Or if that doesn't work lie down and kick and scream. I just explained to mine the concerns i had and that it was an awful lot of money to be spending on tx which may not work if there are underlying issues. He seemed quite sympathetic. Really hoping the GP listens to you huni.  

Mousky hoping the scan goes well tomorrow.     

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeps

How ya'll doing


----------



## lollipops

Hey Kitten!

How are you doing?

I'm fine- plodding along on my progynova tablets waiting for my first scan next monday- want it to hurry!

Hope your well


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,


well I went to the GP and they were very nice, but they want to refer me back to the infertility clinic for any tests. They said they wouldn't be qualified to translate the results of any tests and thought I should see a specialist.
The GP I saw was quite new, but she was very helpful and agreed it would be a good idea to have tests before paying for another cycle.


So that's how it has been left. They want me to phone in 2-3 weeks to see what the infertility clinic have come back with.


Meanwhile we have an offer of 8 embryos which could be developed to blastocyst at a clinic we had written off, but they aren't being very clear about the costs involved, so I have been emailing to find out what EXACTLY they are offering.
It is a bit tricky dealing with these clinics by email. They email back and only answer one of the three questions you have sent and it takes days.


----------



## Mousky

Girls   


I hope you've had a nice holiday   


Marta - good luck with getting these tests. I must say I didn't bother too much with the so called level 1 tests, coz they might come back OK and you still might have problems with the level  2. However, it is an indication that something might actually be wrong if you test positive for some of them so it's definitely worth chasing it    Good luck with deciding for a clinic. 8 Blastos sound so tempting    


Lollipops - how's the progynova treating you?    


Kitten - how about you and AF/pill?   


Emma - I hope you're well   


Lmt - so lovely to see your huge bump    


AVH - how're you?   


We just came back from the doctor (he works really late  ) and my lining is around 9.2 mm so they're thawing our       on Wednesday and ET should be on Thursday    I'm feeling quite nervous about them not making it    We have 3, so statistically  1 or 2 should make it but it's still scary. Oh, well, let's wait and see     I'm also starting the lovely NOT utrogestam tonight. Dreading it as I got the worst side effects from it last time    


Btw, I also had Intralipids with Dr G (in London) last Saturday. I really hope it will help together with the very nasty Clexane (OMG the bruises I'm getting) , steroids and aspirin    


Love to you all.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Mousky how exciting, two days to go! Almost there! I feel so hopeful for you, but I know that probably doesn't help you. I'm sure you have got everything in place now for a successful pregnancy. Stay calm, big deep breaths - for the next 2 and a bit weeks!   
I wonder why you have such a strong reaction to the progesterone. Could you ask for another brand, cyclogest or something, sometimes it is the other ingredients in the capsule or gel which causes the problems.
Are they continuing the oestrogen as well or just the progesterone (and all the other stuff you are taking)  .
We end up like medicine cabinets don't we!   


Kitten how are you getting on?


Lollipop any side-effects?


lmt have you had those babies yet?


AVH how are you getting on at work?


I'm about to check my emails again to see what the clinic are on about.


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Mart I am waiting for AF still so I can stimm   , how are you


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Kitten I am knackered. Not sure why. It could be the bug from last week just taking a while to leave my system, combined with going to bed too late at night.   
Also starving, had lunch at half past eleven today and am about to make some pizza for DS and me. Watch out, if you stand still I might eat you!!  (was looking for a hungry emoticon, but there isn't one)


----------



## martakeithy

Kitten sorry, forgot to ask! Is AF late or just the usual?


----------



## Kitten 80

AF is here


----------



## howlett

ladies,

You have been busy chatting these last few days    and thanks for all your kind wishes    it really does help to know your not alone, although it would be nice if none of us had to go thru this 

Just to let you all know we've decided to carry on with the adoption process, as we would be foolish to pull out on the off chance it may happen naturally again, after all no baby came of it    sadly, plus the doctors still say they can't guarantee it will happen again and go full term, as they were just as shocked as we were it happed at all.  Plus it's taken nearly a year to get this far with the adoption process, so to pull out would be stupid really, plus we don't have to accept the 1st child that comes along if it suddenly all happens really quickly and were not ready.  So where just going with the flow as they say and what will be will be   

Plus I've always wanted 2 children, so who knows maybe we'll end up with both    god that was a waffle, sorry about that   

Anyway, keep up the PMA ladies                 

Take care
Howlett xx


----------



## lollipops

Hello Lovely Ladies!  

Hope you are all well.  

Howlett-thats great that  you have decided to carry on with the adoption process. Really positive step forward.  

Kitten- yay on af   

Marta-please don't eat me!!!   My side effects consist of tiredness and headaches- lovely stuff!  

Mousky- eekkk so is the thaw still on for tommorrow? How you feeling?


----------



## Mousky

Morning girls,

I'm afraid it's bad news for us.
Our     didn't make it.
I was trying to be positive and hopeful but I couldn't not think of what Dr Sher had told us back in July. He was sure this wasn't going to work but I thought I'd still get to ET. Obviously, it's "better" that it happened now. Going through 2ww (with bad quality embryo(s)) would have been even worse     
I think I'm OK (better than DH) but, of course, I'm sad about our 3 musketeers.
We've already have an appt with cons next Wed to discuss a fresh cycle, so we'll see how it goes.


  to all.


----------



## Kitten 80

sorry mousky   

I got all go to start stimms tonight


----------



## AVH

Mousky hun I'm sorry   I hoep you won't be waiting too long to start your fresh cycle.  
Howlett- I hope that the whole adoption process isn't too long winded and that you get the family you deserve soon  
Marta- I hope you're better after the pukey bug and that the tests get sorted out for you. I'm afraid (please don't hit me) that I side with your GP they aren't experts nor should they be and if they request a test they have to take clinical responsability for the outcome of that test, so it's much better that they are done by the specialist.
Kitten- go with those stims girl  
Lollipop- hows your cycle coming on now?
LMT- my word mrs that has come round quick and your bump is huge can you still tie your own shoe laces?  
AFM- most of work had already guessed otherwise I get no special treatment and have  to work s****y hours occasionally as normal, will have to wait until later on so I can throw a few hissy fits   Watch out world I'm gonna blow


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Mousky i'm so sorry hun.     Hoping you dont have to wait too long for a fresh cycle.

Howlett hoping all goes well with the adoption process for you huni.    

AVH hope you and your bump are doing well huni. You are definitely entitled to a few hissy fits later on.  

Marta i hope you get on well with the fertility clinic and they do the tests for you.    Hope you are feeling better too.

Lollipops how are you getting on huni? Hope all is going well.

Kitten hope all goes well with stimms tonight.

Well i phoned the clinic today. They said i should get my letter to start for my Oct period so really hoping they are not fibbing.

Take care ladies, i'll catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi all- 

Mousky- Oh no! I'm so very , very sorry   Its just so unfair Isnt it. You sound like you are dealing with it well and like you say it would be worse having poor quality embie on board and going through the turmoil of the 2ww. Give DH plenty of huggs.   all the luck in the world for your next tx    

Emma- hope you get that letter!   

AVH- Blow that top off!! Your entilitled too! Working and going tx is horrible- be a nicer world if we could just pack up work from start to finish   

AFM- another day another dollar at work. Progynova well and truely in my system! tired and headaches all day. Roll on 6th sept for my first scan,want to know whats happening in there! Trying to eat heathly- today was a good day, tommorrow is going to a bad day as meeting a friend before work for a mcdonalds brekkie! Not good I know! I'm naughty I know. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

evening all


----------



## lollipops

Avh i am so sorry. I think ive gone dumb in the head. I have put  on my above msg that you are in middle of treatment,when clearly your in middle of pregnancy! So sorry.Its my own fault for being so tired and trying to do so many personals! I knew u were pregnant....it just slipped my mind! Doh! 
Many apologises! A very dippy...lolli


----------



## Kitten 80

Lollie


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Mousky that is so rubbish about the embies. You are being very positive as usual, brave girl! Still it is OK to feel sad about your embies. Hope you are OK. You are right though, I can vouch from personal experience, that it doesn't help for them to defrost, but not be up to actually implanting. Now you are all fixed-up you will sail through a fresh cycle. 

AVH boo to your work! And SSSSSSS as well! Go and have a sleep in the stationary cupboard, I'll keep watch at the door.   

Good work Kitten, keep it up!

Emma I may have to come to your work for the tests. I have been informed by a lot of people that the NHS doesn't like to do immune testing, but I may be pleasantly surprised.

Lollipops hope the headaches are going away.

Well, despite still feeling a bit tired after the bug I have managed to drag my chubby bum onto the exercise bike twice and done 20 minutes of not-very-strenuous peddling. I'll soon be down to 20 stone.


----------



## Kitten 80

I can deffanatly feel the benefit of a stronger dose


----------



## lmt417

Mousky -    I'm so sorry your embies didnt make it through the thaw, but at least it happened at the thaw rather than putting you through another 2ww.  Hope you are doing ok & you can start your fresh cycle soon.   

Lmt x


----------



## Kitten 80

Mousky


----------



## AVH

Lollipop- No worries- maybe a nice cup of tea will help  ?
Kitten only 6 days til EC-  
Hi everyone else!


----------



## Mousky

Hi everyone,


Thanks for the     


I'm OK   


Waiting for follow up on Wed.


Have a good week!


----------



## lollipops

Glad your OK Mousky! And not long till your follow up! Much love and hugs and    for your next go!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Mousky you are such a brave lady. Glad you dont have to wait too long for follow up.

Lolli how are you getting on huni?

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Hey guys,
not going to well for me. Scan day was today- to cut along story short I have to go back tommorrow for more scans and bloods- they were reluctant to say why on the phone but what I did get from a nurse was that my lining has thickened up nicely but my ovaries have 5 follicals between them- and apparently thats not good. When I asked why - I just got '' - ''well you don't want 5 babies to do?'' They also found one of my tubes filled with fluid , but they didnt seem too bothered about that during my scan today (but who knows maybe thats a problem too). Also said they may have to cancel my cycle   something about changing it from medicated cycle to a natural cycle. Really don't want to have to stop  

Not a good day for Lolli


----------



## Kitten 80

oh sorry hon but if there is a problem then maybe its best so they can fix it   , they found fluid in my tube yesterday said it was bloomin toxic to eggs   , so they have to avoid it during ec


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Lolly I hope you got on OK today. I suppose they know what they are doing, but if the fluid is hydrosalpinx (SP?) it should be addressed before treatment. I have a blockage on one of my fallopian tubes, but it is at the end nearest the uterus, so fluid can't gather, but if the blockage is at the ovary end it can be bad for the embryo. Are they planning to drain the fluid?


Kitten that sounds like a nightmare, what are they going to do? 


It's my birthday! Boo! 21 again! Not as exciting as when I was five or six these days!


----------



## lollipops

Hi all-

Another scan today , what they thought y.day was a big follie could now be another Hyro?! Had blood tests done today and results will show whether its a big follie and I am about to ovulate or another hydro.
During my last tx I had a hydro and they continued as normal.However they said it all depends on what my doc deems as safe for the embie.
If its a follie and not another hyrdo,then it means that my drugs havent worked and my natural cycle has over-rode all the drugs, this means I will merge from a medicated FET to a natural Fet.
If its another hyrdo and doc says its dangerous,then there is a chance they can drain them a couple of days before ET. But I am on a funded FET and they doubt the NHS will cover this procedure. I have said we will pay them to do it.But they are not sure if we can contribute to a funded NHS cycle (grrrr!)
If we can't pay for clinic to drain the hydro's,then this cycle will be cancelled,they will refer me to NHS to have them drained and then I will have to start over again later.  

So may 'what if's' - just waiting for the phone to ring (ring phone ring!) Need to be put out of my misery!

Much love and luck ladies. x


----------



## Kitten 80

Avoid the fluid   , maybe I could feed the toxic fluid to DH


----------



## martakeithy

Lolly fingers crossed it is a follie and not a hydro. 


Kitten you bad girl! What a horrible thought.


----------



## lollipops

Kitten

Yay! lets drain the fluid and feed it to the DH's! That would be great fun!


----------



## Kitten 80

well he is being a w&nker


----------



## lollipops

Aren't they always ?


----------



## AVH

Hi Lollie and Kitten. Good luck ladies with your scans and fluids. You're both having a tough time of it.  Lollie could the hospital not argue your case it might be more expensive for the NHS to have to do a referral drainage cancel a cycle and then start again than to drain whilst you are mid cycle Just a thought>
Wishing you both lots of        
HAPPY BIRTHDAY! for yesterday Marta- age is a number... if (like me) you behave like a 4 year-old m then no one will guess your real age


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Kitten and lollie you sound like you are having a hard time. I hope things get sorted for you very soon.

Marta happy birthday for yesterday.  

AVH how are you doing huni? Hope all is well.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Scan today was better not quite there so back friday nurse said shoud be ready for EC monday or tuesday







, its a pain that I am short of one powder of menapur







I might ask if they have spair







. so right side 3x14 2x13 1x11 3x small left side 2x15 1x14 1x11 4 smalls.

my boss is going off on one he new when I would be off he said thats fine now his punching things swearing.







TUFF


----------



## lollipops

Ooohhh what a horrid boss KITTEN! 
Any news on your fluid in tubes?
Mines still there in both tubes.But they have given us the option to continue the tx- providing we are aware of the risks.


----------



## Kitten 80

Nothing was said about it today so might have gone


----------



## starofhope

Hello ladies

May I join the in betweeners chatter? We are having to wait 6mth for our next attempt after a MC at 5wks. Feel like I need to stay connected to FF to stay sane for the next few months....just had a go at DH for no good reason, and have been bawling for an hour....somtimes the fact that we NEALRY were having a baby  hits me and my eyes well up....sorry for the me post - read through the last few pgs to get to know you all..

S.O.H.


----------



## Kitten 80

you are most welcome hon    my name is kitten i will be you comedian   

sorry to here of you mc


----------



## starofhope

Hi Kitten

Thanks for teh welcome.   

I see you're nearly there for EC! Hope it all goes well and you get a nice clutch of eggs 

S.O.H.
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon it should be monday I have ec not saterday


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Kitten hi huni. Wont be long now, keeping everything crossed for you for monday.      

Starofhope welcome. The ladies are lovely here.  I'm really sorry to hear about your mc huni.    It takes time to get over a mc huni. We will all try our best to help keep you sane.

Marta how are you doing? Have you made any decisions yet?  

Mousky how are you doing huni?  

AVH and IMT how are you ladies keeping? Hope all is well.

Lollie hows things? Are you still going ahead with tx?

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Scan went ok ready for wednesday now nurse wants me to brew a bit more I have 2x16 1x17 2x14 3 smalls on right 1x14 1x16 1x18 4 smalls on left and a 10.8 B lining and womb , they will call monday to tell me what time to do trigger and the time of ec 

Everyone ok


----------



## Mousky

Hey lovelies,


Kitten - I hope you brew nicely for EC next week   


Starofhope - hello! I'm also very sorry to hear about your m/c   


Lollipops - how pants! I'm wondering if you went ahead with transfer?   


Emma - how's it going with you?   


Marta - a very belated     I hope you got some nice presies and some lovely cake     


AVH - how did you co-workers reacted to your news?   


Lmt - when are your babies coming?   


Well, I'm trying to keep sane    I should start stimming somewhere next week but tbh I feel quite skeptical about this next tx (not sure the protocol is the right one for me but I don't really have a saying   ) and I'm already looking into other clinics but first things first, right?


Have great weekend everyone!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Ec is wednesday now   

Mousky you can not keep sane my dear


----------



## lollipops

Hello all- 

Well I had ET today.
1x 7 cell embie. Bless it! Saw it on the tv before it got shoved in! Very wierd moment  

I have lost 1 of my frozen embies however- it was a 10 cell (so supposedly really good) but dropped rapidly to a 1 cell. So it didnt survive the thaw.
We now have 1 x frozen embie left. Thats not alot of room for error should we have to try again. But its something at least....I think   

I should be thinking I won't need to use it as this time round it will work,but I am doubting it will. I am not upset , just believe that due to the risk of my tubes leaking,and the fact I only have one embie and it lost a cell before ET- I just feel this is not going to be our time. I am a 'glass half empty' kind of girl anyway- its how I make myself cope with things should they go wrong. Remain negative through-out and then should it not work,it shouldn't hurt so much. 
In actual fact it still hurts but hey, Its the way I am! I am going to try though ladies! I promise....I will muster some PMA!!  

Try and do some personals later ladies. Worn out-total lack of sleep last night! x


----------



## Mousky

Lollipops - glad to hear you decided for ET     btw, you're also entitled to feel negative, afraid, after all you've been through, it's only natural. I'm not a big fan of the PMA no matter what club, IYKWIM    


Kitten -  for your EC tomorrow!


Hi everyone! Hope you're well!


----------



## Kitten 80

I keep dreaming

I wrote this it may not make sence but I like it

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have felt you being born
I watched you being born
Ive seen you in my dream

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have held you in my arms 
I have smelt your scent
Ive seen you in my dream

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have herd you gurgle 
I have herd you cry
I felt you kick
ve seen you in my dream

Please may we meet again in this realm


----------



## AVH

Hi ladies!
Mousky- I have my fingers crossed for your fresh cycle this time when do you start your stims? My co-workers were ok about it.
lollipops- I'll keep my PMA going for you        and your little embie!
Kitten- good luck for your EC tomorrow hun keeping my fingers crossed
MissE- how are you doing hun?
Starofhope- welcome to the thread! I'm sorry to hear of your M/C the ladies on here will give you lots of support. (I'm a lurker, I haven't managed to leave them!)


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Mousky hoping everything goes well for this next cycle huni.

Lollipops congrats on being PUPO. Keeping everything crossed for your little embie.       

Kitten good luck for ec tomorrow. Hope they get loads of lovely eggies.      

AVH i'm good thanks. Just waiting on af (day 41), no sign and i'm starting to get impatient cos i want things to be on track for when i get my letter to start again. How are you and baba doing?  

Imt any word on your little darlings making an appearance yet?  

Starofhope how are you doing?  

Marta have you made any decisions yet on clinics?  

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies- thanks for all the    for my embie!!!! 
Much wanted and needed.
Feel free to blow me some bubbles for luck too!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps I just realised I didnt post on here yesterday sorry.

just managed to walk over to comput I got fed up using my phone









I got yhe call 7 out of 8 were good enough to inject and 4 fertalised , they are putting them back in at 11:20 saturday







 and freezing my other 2 , can you belive it I am so happy and I can not belive they are puttin 2 back in I will have my luke an laya skywalker









so how you all been.


----------



## AVH

Hooray kitten! Good luck for saturday and lots of PMS for you and your skywalkers!!  
MissE- if its any consolation after my first fresh cycle my normal periods were 41+ days apart and so far so good!    Do you want an AF dance?   
Lolli- keep that PMA  
LMT- How are you hun?
Mousky and Marta- hope you're both fine ladies.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

sorry, have found the past two week so busy I have hardly managed to post anywhere, but just wanted to say well done!!!! to Kitten!!!              
Hope it all goes well on tomorrow. How are you feeling??


----------



## lollipops

Hope all's gone well Kitten. x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi girls im now pupo top grade 8 cell twins on board


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Kitten congratulations on being PUPO!!!       Sounds good to me, I think this is the one!


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep i think so to


----------



## Mousky

Kitten - well done!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

kitten and lollie hope you are both doing well and your embies are snuggling in.

Sending you all big    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Ladies,

I would like to announce the arrival of Lucas James (4 pounds 10) and Evan Matthew (5 pounds 6) on the 12th September by emergency c-section!

Only been home from hospital for a few days as Lucas had trouble feeding at first but it seems to be sorting itself out now.

The birth was a bit traumatic - I was admitted with pre-eclampsia on 9th September and was induced on 11th. After not much progress I had a c-section on the Sunday night. The pre-eclampsia kicked in and I ended up having 2 pints of blood and too many drugs to remember - I remember the birth but afterwards I was totally out of it & couldnt get out of bed for 3 days, I was swollen like a balloon and the trauma caused me not to produce any breast milk at all which was disappointing - but at least I have help with the night feeds now!









I will be back on shortly to catch up with everyone, hope you are all doing well









Love Lmt x


----------



## Kitten 80

Omg Lmt sorry the birth was like that but congratulations hon


----------



## MissE

Lmt sorry you had such a traumatic time but well done and congratulations huni. I'm sure you are delighted your little ones are finally here.  

Emma xx


----------



## Mousky

Lmt - so happy to read about your twinies! Massive       I'm sorry to hear you've had such a nasty birth experience but I'm glad to hear you're all doing well   


Kitten - how are you? feeling positive?   


Lollipops - how about you?    


AVH, Emma, Marta - hope you're well   


I might be having EC this week depending on how everything goes


----------



## Kitten 80

Sort of but have a back ache that feels like its burning


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
fantastic news lmt! Welcome babies Lucas and Evan. You sound as if you are bouncing back after the traumatic birth, but they sound very healthy little chaps. Both a good size for twins. Well done!      

Mousky oooo, how is it all going?? I can't believe you might be back at that stage again. Now you have had all the treatment you are bound to sail through the whole thing to your BFP!!      

Kitten how are you getting on? Is the wait killing you?

AF arrived for me the other day, this time only 24 days long, which is better than 21 I suppose.   

It looks like I will be flying to CZ in early to mid November for the FET.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Mart yes the waiting to find out is killing me but hey I am enjoying PUPO


----------



## Guest

Hi lovely ladies,

What a great thread this is!!  I will read back properly to catch up on you all a bit more!

As you can see from my signature, its been a tough old ride, but more determined to try naturally before the next TX hopefully in Feb ( money dependant )..

I do have a question if thats okay??

Have any of you tried using Angus Castus supplements to regulate cycles, I have just bought some but not sure if I take it all through the month, or to stop after Ovulation??

Any help or guidance would be appreciated..

Lots of love
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi hodgson, welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry to read of your loss huni.   The ladies here are lovely and a great support. Wishing you loads of luck for a natural bfp. I have only started agnus castus for the first this cycle. Am currently on day 8. As far as i am aware you take it up to ovulation and then stop. Hope this helps.  

Marta great news huni. At least now you have a date to focus on.  

Mousky cant believe EC is so close. Hoping everything goes well for you huni.      

Kitten hang in there. Really hoping you get good news in a few days.      

Lmt hope your little ones are settling in at home.  

Emma xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls
There is loads of info on the following bit in the Chinese/Herbal/Holistic approach board  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=389.0


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all, 
(added afterwards - sorry it is all clumped together, for some reason FF is making my text tiny and I have to go back in and modify it to make it a normal size, is this just me??)

Hodgson, sorry you have been through such a sad time!   
TTC can be the most heart-breaking of things at times, particularly if you are like us here and have had so much to overcome. The one positive I can see from your sad loss is that you can become pregnant, which is a hurdle many ladies find difficult to overcome.
Fingers crossed for February and a nice economical Christmas to help with the savings.     I have taken Agnus Castus and it is OK to take in the second part of the cycle, it doesn't cause uterine contractions like EPO. Even if you take it just for the first part of the cycle it can regulate your cycle, but if that doesn't work for you, as far as I have read there is no harm in taking it for the full cycle. I was taken it when I fell pregnant with my son (naturally). I was taking it to reduce the size of a fibroid before surgery so was taking a mega does and continued to take it without knowing for a good couple of months before realising I was pg. He is completely healthy and I didn't have any side effects to the pregnancy, but did have some hot flushes and developed a slightly itchy skin. I think those are both known side-effects.Miss E how are you getting on?  Kitten are you going nuts yet?   Anything to report?  I have just had an appointment through for our local endocrine and reproductive unit to go in for a 'chat' and possible tests. I think this is for the level one immune testing that you had Miss E. Not sure if they will do the tests yet, so am feeling a bit negative about going only to be told they can't do anything. So the appointment is the 29th of October...I have been sent the prescriptions for the oestrogen and progesterone for the FET and they have also written me a prescription for steroids for any immune system issues, will also be taking low-dose aspirin (self-medicating   )Think that's it. Just have to start thinking about organising annual leave. My employers have a recruitment freeze in place so the staffing levels are awful and it means giving lots of advance notice for leave, so that they can arrange cover.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

I am well and excited as the days go by this is the 2nd day I have started to feel sick around this time nan recons its not to early for ms I am    that it is ms


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Kitten it could be morning sickness, I have read about quite a few women who had nausea during the 2WW and that includes those who have been TTC naturally, so no progesterone supplements.
I think it is! Big positive vibes to you.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you mart I had some pink yesterday but that was it


----------



## Mousky

Hello,


Kitten - have you tested already? it sounds great!     


Marta - when do you think you're having FET then?   


Emma - you should be starting soon?   


Hodgson -    


AVH - how are you?   


Lmt - I hope you're all fine   


Well, we had EC yesterday, got 9 eggs that were ICSIed (1st time for us) and we just got the call to say 7 fertilized    If nothing else goes wrong (we've lost many embryos last time) we should have ET on Sunday


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok peeps i feel sick


----------



## AVH

Hi ladies
LMT- Hooray and welldone must have been a bit traumatic to say the least!  
Mousky- 7 fertilised I have everything crossed that they make it through to sunday for you this time     
Kitten- Sounding positive hun I started to feel sick a mere 4 days after transfer. so I'm keeping the PMA for you for thsi time   
Marta- Hi hun how are you doing
MissE- how are thigns with you?
Hodgeson-hello! Hope you find the info r.e agnus castus from Shelley

AFM I'm really busy with work and my course and I'm off to Birmingham in a minute to be my best friend from school (ooh that was a long time ago) bridesmaid (I think I'm going to look like a turquoise tent...  )


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon i still have slight back ache still have done for over a week my (.)y(.) are more painful and sore now specialy the nips.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Kitten       its a bfp for you huni. Not long now.      

AVH OMG where has the time gone? Cant believe you are 23 weeks. Hope you and baba are well.

Mousky well done on the eggies huni and also amazing news on your 7 embies.       they grow big and strong for you. Good luck for sunday. Doesn't look like i'll be starting again just yet. last month the clinic told me i could start with my oct af, this month they are saying my nov af     . So fed up!!!!

Marta how are you huni?  

Lmt how are the babas doing? Hope you are settling in to mummyhood.  

Hodgson how are you today huni?  

Sending you all big    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## martakeithy

I have just spotted that Kitten got a BFP!!!! Yay!
Well done you tiny cat!


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry peeps i use my phone and no one posted so this thread didnt come up yes i got a bfp


----------



## Mousky

How wonderful!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you    I am still checking it


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Kitten there's a new hobby for you, instead of injecting hormones you can do pregnancy tests!       


I'm really pleased for you. Hooray!


----------



## AVH

Hooray Kitten!            
Congratulations! Now step away from the pee sticks!


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so frightend still    every twinge I think OMG am I over doing it.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Kitten it is natural to feel like that. You have been through so much to get this far. When is your scan huni? Hopefully the scan will help you relax a bit more.

AVH how are you doing huni?

Marta what is happening with you huni?

Mousky what stage are you at? Hoping all is well with you.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Another blooming 2 weeks and 2 days yet lol


----------



## lmt417

Kitten -     Well done on getting your BFP!!! I'm so pleased for you!

Mousky - 7 embies is a great result. Hope all went well at ET and you are now PUPO!   

 Hi to everyone else!

Lmt x


----------



## Mousky

Lmt - how are you and your babies?    


Emma - you have to wait until November? why that long? I must say the waiting puts me off    


Kitten - the 2WW for the scan    


Marta - how are you?   


AVH - you must be getting very big?   


We had ET on Sunday, 1 "beautiful"  8 cells, but I'm not holding my breath    OTD is next week but right when we're supposed to go to Austria for my mother's 60th birthday so I'm not sure I can convince cons to let us test a day earlier. btw, we have 4    so if this one doesn't work, we're going for FET right away   


xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Mousky,

Me and the boys are doing ok, I am well on the mend from the birth and starting to get used to broken sleep! The boys are thriving, I can see them getting bigger by the day! They totally guzzle their milk now which is a far cry from us practically force feeding them tiny amounts at the hospital!  The one thing I find difficult is when both boys cry at the same time, I end up tied in knots and get upset!    But when they gaze into your eyes it just melts your heart and it's all worth it!   

Good news on your lovely embie, I hope it's snuggling in, you really deserve your bfp    I will be    for you.   

Lmt x


----------



## bbm09

Hi, 

Message for mousky. I can't reply to ur pms as ur inbox is full! In case u think I'm ignoring u! I'll check later and maybe you'll have freed up some space! Apologies to others fir butting in on thread! Bbm x


----------



## AVH

Mousky- I hope the 2ww is going smoothly this time I have my fingers crossed for your Beautiful 8cell!!  
Kitten- hope the waiting for a scan isn't too horrible.
lmt- glad you're coping ok
Marta- Hi hun how are you doing?
MissE and Hodgson- I hope you're doing ok ladies
AFM-have reached viability and am totally cream crackered...(or is that lazy   ) anyhow getting bigger (but not massive yet  )


----------



## Kitten 80

Its terible AVH    I just want to see my bubba or bubbas


----------



## Mousky

Lmt - nice to hear things are settling for you and your boys    


AVH - that's great!   


Kitten - you're almost there   


How's everyone else? Marta, Emma?


I'm testing tomorrow evening (bloods). My AF type pains are getting stronger and stronger so I'm not too positive about it. I should get the call late at night, a few hours before flying to Austria so that should be fun


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck honey


----------



## MissE

HI ladies, hope you are all ok.

Mousky thinking of you huni, hoping you get a bfp.         

Kitten hope you are doing ok huni.

AVH so pleased everything is going well for you huni.  

IMT how are the babas doing, hope they are settling in.

Marta how are you doing huni?

Well ladies, got my phonecall today. I can start eith oct af which should be around 19th or 20th oct. have 2 cycles on the pill to do and then we are ready to rock.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yay Misse


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, it is very quiet on here. Is there anyone still about? Hope you are all well. Thinking of you all.  

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am always here


----------



## MissE

Hey kitten, looks like at the mo it is just you and me. Hope you are doing ok.   

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes once I get over the sickness I am ok I just eat to get rid of it   , you ok


----------



## MissE

I'm doing fine thanks huni, just a bit restless but i think it is just the nerves with starting again.   
Hope you arent having too many problems with sickness but at least that is a good sign.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

its ok if I eat


----------



## Mousky

Girls,


I've just noticed I haven't "updated" my results here. I was in a hurry before travelling. Anyways, as expected it was another BFN but this time it didn't hit hard. We had a lovely time in Austria (and Slovakia and Hungary   ) and I've just started my progynova for FET   


Emma - so glad to hear you're about to start     


Kitten - eat away   


Loads of    to everyone!


----------



## Kitten 80

I will do


----------



## MissE

Mousky huni i'm really sorry.   I'm glad you had some travelling to help take your mind off things. Glad to hear you are starting again. Keeping everything crossed for you.      

Kitten keep eating huni  .

Emma xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I was going to tidy up a few of the threads on here.

Sorry I have lapsed resently in keeping completely up to date with what has been happening on here resently http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif%20%C2%A0%20%C2%A0%20%C2%A0%20There%20has%20been%20a%20lot%20of%20cycle%20and%20PG%20chatter%20on%20the%20threads%20resently%20%C2%A0%20and%20as%20this%20is%20an%20inbetweenies%20board,%20all%20PG%20chatter%20needs%20to%20take%20place%20%C2%A0%20on%20the%20PG%20boards%20and%20cycle%20chatter%20on%20the%20relivant%20cycle%20chatter%20%C2%A0%20thread.%20%C2%A0%20As%20I%20know%20that%20you%20%C2%A0%20girls%20have%20developed%20a%20tight%20friendship,%20so%20what%20I%20was%20going%20to%20do%20was%20%C2%A0%20merge%20all%20of%20them%20together%20%28I%20know%20that%20there%20are%20a%20few%20of%20you%20that%20post%20%C2%A0%20over%20a%20couple,%20so%20no%20need%20for%20that%20now%20%C2%A0[img%20alt=;D]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/grin.gif ) and keep you on this board.
However this does also mean that the PG and cycle chatter on this new thread needs to be kept to a very minimum ie hope X is going alright and a short reply in your answer will be OK [img alt=;)]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/wink.gif but no full in's and out's please

I hope you can understand the reasons for doing this. 
I will add the relevant thread shortcuts on this post in a bit and will hopefully have it all sorted by the end of this weekend.

Many Thanks

So here is the link for the new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249214.0

Here are some other threads that may be of use for your cycle/pg chatter

Bun in the oven board, which has lots of different chatter threads for you to join including trimester threads to meet other girls at the same stage as you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Cycle Buddy board, just pick which month you are cycling in
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Ladies in waiting/2WW chatter, really handy board to vent during the most nutty time of your cycle
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------

